# likes



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

@Lorian is it possible to have a like tab on the same bar as all the other notification tabs ?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ewen said:


> @Lorian is it possible to have a like tab on the same bar as all the other notification tabs ?


Tell me exactly where you mean?

When I click the Notifications tab I already get a drop down showing Likes, Mentions & Quotes.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Tell me exactly where you mean?
> 
> When I click the Notifications tab I already get a drop down showing Likes, Mentions & Quotes.


When I click the notification a drop down appears with likes quotes , if I click likes it then goes to likes page with quote bar and other tabs but when I click quotes the like option isn't on the tab bar so I have to press notification and select the like drop down .


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

although I could just go to likes first then the quote option is there .


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

ewen said:


> When I click the notification a drop down appears with likes quotes , if I click likes it then goes to likes page with quote bar and other tabs but when I click quotes the like option isn't on the tab bar so I have to press notification and select the like drop down .


Ah I see what you mean now.

Tbh that looks like a bug so I expect it'll be addressed in a future update.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

no cvnt likes ya anyway :tongue: x


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

ewen said:


> When I click the notification a drop down appears with likes quotes , if I click likes it then goes to likes page with quote bar and other tabs but when I click quotes the like option isn't on the tab bar so I have to press notification and select the like drop down .


My drop down box disappears behind the advertising banner so I can't see fook all.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Nidge said:


> My drop down box disappears behind the advertising banner so I can't see fook all.


Didn't we solved this in another thread by you clicking the compatibility icon in Internet Explorer?


----------



## Lethagized (Mar 26, 2008)

Nidge said:


> My drop down box disappears behind the advertising banner so I can't see fook all.


Try holding CTRL & plus/minus keys to zoom in or out, or hold CTRL and roll the mouse wheel to do the same thing.


----------

